# Startbildschirm und Bios Verschoben auf dem JVC 42" Fernseher.



## Typhoon007 (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mein Rechner aus der Signatur an mein 42 Zoll JVC LT-42DR9BU anschliesse ist das Bild nach dem hochfahren des Rechners im Startbildschirm und im Bios nach Rechts verschoben so das die Linke hälfte des Bildschirms schwarz bleibt. So kann ich keine Bios einstellungen vornehmen weil ich ja fasst nichts erkenne auf dem halbierten Bild. Nach der anmeldung im Windows ist alles normal und das Bild wird dort komplett angezeigt. Weiss einer woran das liegt und wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Der Rechner ist über ein HDMI Kabel angeschlossen. Der Fernseher bietet auch keine andere möglichkeit für ein PC anschluss. Nur über HDMI. Würde ein HDMI Kabel wechsel vielleicht das Problem beheben? Liegt es am Billig Kabel? Denke ich eher nicht aber fragen schadet ja nicht.
Das Problem gibt es bei mein 22 Zoll Samsung Monitor und bei meinem anderen 42 Zoll Philips Fernseher nicht. Alles mit dem gleichen HDMI Kabel. Nur hier bei dem JVC Fernseher ist es so. Ist mir ein Rätsel warum?!

Hab danach gegooglet und einpaar alte Beiträge von Usern gefunden die das gleiche Problem hatten aber eine lösung hatten sie auch keine.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden könnte der sich damit auskennt oder das gleich problem mal hatte und er es jetzt irgendwei behoben hat.

PS.
Mit Startbildschirm meine ich das Bild gleich nach dem hochfahren des Rechners, noch vor Bios also da wo das Motherboard Logo, in meinem fall ASUS, Press Del or F1 usw. angezeigt wird.
Und wie gesagt nach dem Anmelden im Windows ist das Bild wieder normal.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2013)

Ist es wirklich komplett halbiert? ^^  also, leicht verschoben und dann auch nur unter Windows, das geht mit "Overscan", aber das es so weit verschoben ist, hab ich noch nie gehört ^^


vlt stell mal beim LCD für den HDMI-Eingang bevor Du den PC einschaltest einen Gaming / PC -Modus ein, den haben viele LCDs.


----------



## Typhoon007 (26. Juni 2013)

Ja es ist kompett halbiert. Also nicht nur leicht verschoben sondern die hälfte ist schwarz. Und im Windows ist alles wieder normal.
Du gibst die gleichen Tipps wie aus den Beiträgen die ich per Google gefunden hab. Das alles hat den Usern dort auch nicht geholfen.
Ein Overscan funktion per Knopf hat mein Fernseher nicht. Das macht er wohl automatisch. Das Bild bleibt aber wie man sieht trotzdem Halb.
Spiele  Modus hilft auch nicht denn der ist nur für das anpassen der Helligkeit, Kontrast usw. zuständig soweit ich weiss. Zumindest auf mein Fernseher ist der Spiele Modus so.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Also, da hab ich auch keine Idee... man könnte natürlich mal, wenn es die Mühe wert ist, nen anderen LCD-TV testen, also einen anderen LCD von einem Kumpel besorgen oder den PC zu einem anderen LCD hinbringen. Dann weiß man wenigstens, ob es evlt ein Problem von der Graka mit LCD-TVs allgemein ist oder ob es speziell mit dem LG so ist.


----------



## Typhoon007 (27. Juni 2013)

Hast wohl meinem ersten Beitrag nicht gründlich gelesen.
Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich ausser den JVC Fernseher wo der Fehler auftritt, noch ein 22 Zoll Samsung LCD Monitor und ein 42 Zoll Philips LCD Fernseher hier habe und Sie auch getestet habe. Bei beiden ist das Bild ganz normal und nicht verschoben. Ein Fehler an der Grafikkarte ist somit ausgeschlossen. Es muss an was anderem liegen.

PS. Der Fernseher um den es hier geht ist ein JVC und kein LG.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2013)

Sry, ich hatte nur das mit dem Monitor gelesen, den zweiten TV übersehen ^^   also, dann muss es irgendwas mit dem JVC zu tun haben, nur was...? Kannst Du zB ein Laptop mit HDMI ausleihen und da mal mit dem gleichem HDMI-Kabel testen? Oder auch mal ein anderes Kabel ausleihen?

Und HAST Du den den PC-Modus mal probiert, oder MEINST du nur, dass der eh nix bringt? Denn evlt hat es ohne PC-Modus auch damit was zu tun, dass der LCD vlt 50Hz "erwartet", aber 60Hz bekommt...?


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Juli 2013)

Versuch mal das Kabel, wenn du im Bios bist, rauszuziehen und wieder einzustecken.


----------



## Typhoon007 (3. Juli 2013)

Ja danke werde ich versuchen. Warum glaubst du das es helfen könnte? Weil es vermuttlich ein Handshake problem ist und sich nach dem raus und wieder rein stecken neu Syncronisieren soll? 

Zum handshake problem habe ich das hier gefunden.
HiFi-Online - HDMI-Fehler aufspüren

Kann ja sein aber ich finde leider nichts dazu wie man solche probleme lösen könnte.

EDIT:
Ich habe ein DVI zu VGA Adapter an meiner Grafikkarte stecken weil ich meinem Rechner manchmal auch an mein 22 Zoll Samsung Monitor anschliesse und der Monitor nur ein VGA anschluss hat.
Kann es vielleicht an dem Adapter liegen der an der Grafikkarte steckt?
Aufjedenfall habe ich einen älteren Beitrag gefunden und dort ist das problem mit ein  S-VHS Stecker an den TV-Ausgang der Karte aufgetreten. Nach dem der stecker entfernt wurde war der BIOS Bildschirm nicht mehr verschoben.
Ich werde es nach her mal ausprobieren.
http://www.internetforen.de/viewtopic.php?t=4010


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

Das wird eher an der Auflösung liegen, mit der die Grafikkarte beim Start oder im Boardsetup arbeitet.
Die unterscheidet sich von den TV-üblichen Auflösungen (egal ob PAL/NTSC-SD oder den HD-Formaten), deshalb kommt auch nicht jeder Fernseher damit klar - bei manchen gibt es dabei überhaupt kein Bild.
Die Art des Anschlusses spielt natürlich auch oft eine Rolle (oder der internen Einstellung - manche TVs nehmen sowas erst an, wenn man sie explizit auf "PC" stellt.


----------

